# Edge Flooring



## handydandy (Feb 11, 2005)

Has anyone used the Edge Flooring cermaic tile? I have laid it in my kitchen and I am not very happy. Many of the tiles have cracked and I did lay it according to the manufactures guidelines.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

It's new, so still some bugs.
Some people say the grout lines are not as perfect as a pro job.


----------



## handydandy (Feb 11, 2005)

If I may correct the spelling of CERMAIC to CERAMIC.
Just a slip of the old finger or mind


----------



## mmckivigan (Feb 13, 2005)

I laid Edge tile in my kitchen and entrance hallway about a year ago. Today I look at it with complete disgust. It was a total waste of money. At the time it seemed like a great idea, mostly for the time savings. I had just finished tiling a bathroom, with real tile, which still looks great, but took a long time to do. The kitchen and hallway were a bigger project and edge's claim for time savings was true. The price was more than I would have spent with standard tile. I found the transition strips to be junk. My wife wanted to use them as basemolding, which we did, as Edge does advertise they can be used for this--don't do this. I want to rip it all off and install real wood. I've had many of the tiles crack, and the grout is horrible and impossible to clean or seal. Not to mention the cost of new grout, and the fact that most of it won't come out of the can, although I heard they do have a new system. I did a large area with this tile, I've worked with several different types of flooring, including standard ceramic tile, I did follow their directions and my recommendation is to not use this product. I wish I could get the 1000 dollars I have tied up in this floor back. I suppose I'll live with it a little longer until I can tear it out and put REAL tile in that won't crack and can be cleaned.


----------



## handydandy (Feb 11, 2005)

DITTO! Your story is just like mine, I put real tile in my bathroom, but decided to use the Edge product in my kitchen because of the time issue. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Benhamcarpetguy (Nov 20, 2004)

Nothing like the real thing. A perfect example of looks not being everything. 

Don


----------



## DecksEtc (Feb 8, 2005)

Benhamcarpetguy said:


> A perfect example of looks not being everything.
> 
> Don


Is that what you tell yourself when you look in the mirror every morning Don?   

(Sorry, I couldn't resist an opening like that!)


----------



## Benhamcarpetguy (Nov 20, 2004)

That's something I could never admit out loud. It's written on my mirror.

Don


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Another forum, which I won't name, has about 200 posts of people who used "edge" and had the same terrible results as some of you have had. Alot of them say that they went back to Lowe's, complained and got their money back, no questions asked, no need to tear it up and show them "proof". It's as if they know their product is junk and are doing the honorable thing and refunding for materials. HOWEVER, they still sell the edge tile, as far as I know, and I haven't heard anyone say they got anything for time, trouble, labor, etc.


----------



## Jonathon59 (Nov 19, 2007)

Good luck getting the mfg to take any responsibility. I have been fighting with them for almost six months now. I finally threatened to take the issue to our local TV stations that have investigative segments that deal with problems such as these. Only then, did I get someone from Edge to contact me. Long story short, they kept looking, looking and looking for something to void the warranty; incorrect underlayment - warranty voided. Now my local store has to eat $2K to get me a replacement floor!

What really scares me is that this product is being used on many of the home improvement shows on HGTV and is being touted as the best thing since sliced bread - it's not. buyer beware!


----------



## sandy (Nov 16, 2007)

My neighbor used edge tiles and had a bad experience. He let me know a week after laying that it had been a huge mistake. He went ahead and changed to real tiles.


----------



## leezarrd (Aug 12, 2007)

Wonder what "EdgeMan" has to say about all this? Haven't heard from him for a while... If you missed that previous thread, search for "Edge Flooringwhat the heck". It was earlier this month...


----------



## indymaker (Feb 18, 2008)

*Edge*

I have been in the flooring business for 35 years and I have installed OVER 25,000 sqft in the last 3 years of the edge product with only 1 complaint that was easily fixed. This Product is Great, but you MUST install it correctly. 
I also inspect floors and I did inspect 14 different complaints on edge flooring, all of the complaints were due to installation errors & water problems. I am sure that if I inspected the floors that are inquestion above it would be the same issue.


----------



## LakeTahoeDan (Feb 18, 2008)

*kinda old but...

Possible Edge Tile Law Suit


*


----------



## indymaker (Feb 18, 2008)

People may want to have a lawsuit but it wouldn't change the fact that the person installed the floor incorrectly.


----------



## mamas_llamas (Oct 24, 2006)

*Is edge a DIY product or a professional floor installer product?*

It is touted as a DIY product. But if my husband and I (both with Master's degrees, perfectly capable of following directions, avid remodelers, and he is anal retentive about doing things perfectly) can't install this product and have it be sucessful, then maybe it shouldn't be on the shelves for the DIYer. Period. Inspect that. And if I'm hiring a pro, I'm putting in a REAL ceramic floor.


----------



## dave6269 (Apr 4, 2008)

*edge flooring*

my floor started cracking after 4 years .with some good legwork, lowes was able to track down the parent company. without any futher questions I was refunded the money for the floor, undermat and grout ($1200.)
needed orig. paperwork. only bad thing was lowes would only give me store credit


----------



## fluffy72 (Apr 7, 2008)

Dave....I am having the same issue with our floor. What did you need to do to get Lowes to refund the money? We have cracking tiles and no matter what we do the floor will not come clean. I have all the original paperwork. If you could help me out that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## dave6269 (Apr 4, 2008)

Fluffy72 If you will send me your email address I will give you my home phone # it will be much easer that way . just send a little note about edge flooring to [email protected]


----------



## shaz (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi I have recently bought these tiles in the UK. unfortunately I have not bought enough. I am willing to take these of anyones hands for a reasonable price within the UK despite all the problems.


----------



## dave6269 (Apr 4, 2008)

fluffy72 said:


> Dave....I am having the same issue with our floor. What did you need to do to get Lowes to refund the money? We have cracking tiles and no matter what we do the floor will not come clean. I have all the original paperwork. If you could help me out that would be great. Thanks!


fluffy call today after 6:00


----------



## deedee (Apr 17, 2008)

We bought the edge tile for the bathrooms and kitchens, do to family matters was not able to install it, that was about 8 months ago. Now we are ready but can not find the grout and any of the materials needed to install. Went to Lowes said they didn't have any of the materials we needed. Now I read all the "wonderful things" written about the product, iam scared to death. Of course I can't find receipt.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

deedee said:


> We bought the edge tile for the bathrooms and kitchens, do to family matters was not able to install it, that was about 8 months ago. Now we are ready but can not find the grout and any of the materials needed to install. Went to Lowes said they didn't have any of the materials we needed. Now I read all the "wonderful things" written about the product, iam scared to death. Of course I can't find receipt.


Take it back anyway. Let them find the lowest price they sold it for and refund based on that.


----------



## mailbags (Apr 20, 2008)

*"Edge" flooring*

Y'All are right, my floor was installed by a professional in October 2007, can't tell you how much I HATE it. Won't come clean, just doesn't look good. I have half a house of it. Can't believe the mistake I made. Live & learn, I'll have to live with it for a long time


----------



## rtw1228 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Edge flooring...DON"T MAKE THIS MISTAKE!!!!*



indymaker said:


> I have been in the flooring business for 35 years and I have installed OVER 25,000 sqft in the last 3 years of the edge product with only 1 complaint that was easily fixed. This Product is Great, but you MUST install it correctly.
> I also inspect floors and I did inspect 14 different complaints on edge flooring, all of the complaints were due to installation errors & water problems. I am sure that if I inspected the floors that are inquestion above it would be the same issue.


Don't know if you work for the Edge company or still have a truck load of this crap you need to get rid of, but this is a poor product in every way. Home owners and installers were sold on a good idea which never made for a good flooring choice. Even if you spend bank on professional installation, the cleaning, repairing, and finding replacement material are nightmares. Be honest, if this product is so great why has everyone stopped carrying it.


----------



## demi (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm almost done with installing grout in edge flooring and ran out of that "cheese whiz" grout. Does anyone know where I can purchase? I've tried everyone.


----------

